# Vape Juice Stores in Cape Town



## Rich (12/3/18)

I am new to the forum, so pardon me as I get into this  

I am looking for a really good Vape Juice shop in Cape Town .. preferably outside of the CBD and in the Northern Suburbs. 

Can anyone recommend one or two for me? I currently use VapMob and they good, but selection is really limited. 

Appreciate any help on this.


----------



## Stosta (12/3/18)

Rich said:


> I am new to the forum, so pardon me as I get into this
> 
> I am looking for a really good Vape Juice shop in Cape Town .. preferably outside of the CBD and in the Northern Suburbs.
> 
> ...


Welcome Rich!

If I think of juice in Cape Town my first thought is @ShaneW at Juicy Joes!

http://juicyjoes.co.za/?page_id=2

Not sure where in CT those fall though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (12/3/18)

Vapemob is usually located in malls and the prices are higher. I will definitely recommend juicyjoes. You can always shop online as there is much more choices available. Yes you have to pay for delivery but comes to the same amount as you save on your fuel cost ( and parking cost if you are going to a mall). You can visit the supporting vendor section of the forum, there is always some vendor with specials.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir (12/3/18)

The Vapery is right opposite Vape Mob in long street


----------



## franshorn (12/3/18)

Depending where in the northern suburbs, look up The Vape Station. They have quite a few stores around, and have filling stations so you buy juice per ml for something like R2.50. Price gets lower more you buy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (12/3/18)

Rich said:


> I am new to the forum, so pardon me as I get into this
> 
> I am looking for a really good Vape Juice shop in Cape Town .. preferably outside of the CBD and in the Northern Suburbs.
> 
> ...


Juicy Joes Durbanville.
Durbanville Store – Please call for directions *(043 555 3333)
Durbanville 
Monday to Friday – 9am to 7pm 
Saturday – 9am to 3pm 
Sunday – Closed *

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (12/3/18)

Hi @Rich , 

I hope you don't mind but I have moved your thread into "Who Has Stock". The vendors aren't aloowed to reply in the general forums like "Ask a Vape Veteran", so if we move it here, then the vendors can respond to your question too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (12/3/18)

Hi @Rich 

We are 1 block away from Tygervalley mall - 34 Door de Kraal ave, Kenridge. We have a large selection of juices and devices - you are welcome to come past and have a look

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/3/18)

Hi @Rich

Definitely go visit *Juicy Joes* in your quest for juices
Their selection of juices is outstanding
They spend a lot of time seeking out and stocking the best of the best.
And you can try many of them there before you buy

I am from JHB and visited their store a few weeks ago when I was in CT. I bought a few juices after trying several.
Their selection is super

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

